# One of those annoying fowards from your grandmuther



## Diagaro (Oct 13, 2010)

So as the title says this is one of those fowards from my grandmuther that i thought i would share with my fellow StPers.
And to those coddled newbies to this thing called life, its ok there will be the perks to your time of comming - this thread is for those of us that grew up going to the school hard knocks.

FORWARDED MESSAGE:


No matter what the new generation thinks about you, you are AWESOME! 

YOUR LIFE IS LIVING PROOF! 

To Those of Us Born 1930 - 1980 

At the end of this email is a quote of the month by Jay Leno. If you don't read anything else, please read what he said. 

Very well stated, Mr. Leno. 

TO ALL THE KIDS WHO SURVIVED THE 

1930's, 40's, 50's, 

60's, 70's and 80's! 

First, we survived being born to mothers who smoked and/or drank while they were pregnant. 

They took aspirin, ate blue cheese dressing, tuna from a can and didn't get tested for diabetes. 

Then after that trauma, we were put to sleep on our tummies in baby cribs covered with bright colored lead-base paints. 

We had no childproof lids on medicine bottles, locks on doors or cabinets and when we rode our bikes, we had baseball caps not helmets on our heads. 

As infants & children, we would ride in cars with no car seats, no booster seats, no seat belts, no air bags, bald tires and sometimes no brakes. 

Riding in the back of a pickup truck on a warm day was always a special treat. 

We drank water from the garden hose and not from a bottle. 

We shared one soft drink with four friends, from one bottle and no one actually died from this. 

We ate cupcakes, white bread, real butter and bacon. We drank Kool-Aid made with real white sugar. And, we weren't overweight. WHY? 

Because we were always outside playing...that's why! 

We would leave home in the morning and play all day, as long as we were back when the streetlights came on. 

No one was able to reach us all day. And, we were OKAY. 

We would spend hours building our go-carts out of scraps and then ride them down the hill; only to find out we forgot the brakes. After running into the bushes a few times, we learned to solve the problem 

We did not have Play stations, Nintendo's and X-boxes. There were no video games, no 150 channels on cable, no video movies or DVD's, 

no surround-sound or CD's, 

no cell phones, 

no personal computers, 

no Internet and no chat rooms. 

WE HAD FRIENDS and we went outside and found them! 



We fell out of trees, got cut, broke bones and teeth and there were no lawsuits from these accidents. 

We would get spankings with wooden spoons, switches, ping pong paddles, or just a bare hand and no one would call child services to report abuse. 



We ate worms and mud pies made from dirt, and the worms did not live in us forever. 



We were given BB guns for our 10th birthdays, made up games with sticks and tennis balls and, although we were told it would happen, we did not put out very many eyes. 

We rode bikes or walked to a friend's house and knocked on the door or rang the bell, or just walked in and talked to them. 

Little League had tryouts and not everyone made the team. 

Those who didn't had to learn to deal with disappointment. 

Imagine that! 

The idea of a parent bailing us out if we broke the law was unheard of. They actually sided with the law! 

These generations have produced some of the best 

risk-takers, problem solvers and inventors ever.. 

The past 50 years have been an explosion of innovation and new ideas. 

We had freedom, failure, success and responsibility, and we learned how to deal with it all.. 

If YOU are one of them, CONGRATULATIONS! 

You might want to share this with others who have had the luck to grow up as kids, before the lawyers and the government regulated so much of our lives for our own good. 

While you are at it, forward it to your kids so they will know how brave and lucky their parents were. 

Kind of makes you want to run through the house with scissors, doesn't it? 

~ 

The quote of the month is by 

Jay Leno: 

'With hurricanes, tornados, fires out of control, mud slides, flooding, severe thunderstorms tearing up the country from one end to another, and with the threat of swine flu and terrorist attacks, are we sure this is a good time to take God out of the Pledge of Allegiance?' 

For those that prefer to think that God is not watching over us...go ahead and delete this. 

For the rest of us...pass this on.


I miss my childhood . . .


----------



## farmer john (Oct 13, 2010)

soo true so true 
my gen ashames me im glad im mature enough i dnt have to hang with them there just isnt any thinking going on its like a short song stuck on repeat minor variations but they all say the same things poop video games getting high wrecking cars and gossip thats it nothing more


----------



## Mouse (Oct 13, 2010)

God is NOT watching. 

eh, I was born in 86 so I guess I don't count lo;


----------



## Diagaro (Oct 14, 2010)

83 here. but I remember all my friends on the street and I never knocked we just walked into there houses see parents on couch watching jeopardy "hes down the street with jenny"
and walk out.
Riding my scooter down hills with no brakes and no helmet hamburger knees to the bone.
sharing sodas, etc,.
My great grandfather took me of a ride on his Harley when I was like 2 years old through the steets of oceanside OR, this was acceptable behavior when I grew up. the 90's were the decline of cool in the natural world. sorry gen X you suck


----------

